# Concept for a modern 3D camera based on the EOS-M



## TAF (Feb 19, 2021)

Folks;

Canon makes the EOS-M, using an APS-C sized sensor. The maximum external diameter of the lens per spec is 61mm. The lens mount is smaller in diameter.

So it is dimensionally possible to mount two of the EOS-M mounts side by side and obtain the traditional 3D separation, and still be able to mount all the different available lenses - include the zoom lenses. Zoom lenses would permit, with some experimentation, matching the lens FL’s precisely, saving the cost of exactly matched lenses (an important criteria in 3D photography). Turn the sensors on their side, and it is, format wise, not unlike a 645 format ‘negative’.

Canon could then come out with a printer that did transparencies in an appropriate size (they do large format ones, so why not small format?); thus they could easily field a 3D camera utilizing all parts that exist in the parts bin. They would need to do some firmware to integrate the two camera modules, but that wouldn’t be terribly difficult.

Since the size of the transparency is whatever the designer wants it to be, they could easily create a system that would permit making MF sized (or any other size they chose) 3D cards. There are a number of different formats...

This could rejuvenate the 3D field. And make them money through the sale of printing supplies (the razor blade sales approach), thus making it something they might consider. And make for more EOS-M sales.

Thoughts? Admittedly only half baked...


----------



## Bennymiata (Feb 19, 2021)

I have a Fuji W3 3d camera.
It has 2 lenses and 2 sensors and a special lcd monitor that shows the pictures in 3d. It's quite amazing.
If you have a 3d TV, you can also see the 3d images on that.
Unfortunately, it wasn't a commercial success.

Perhaps you should try and find one on ebay etc., and play with it.
Great fun!


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 20, 2021)

Hi Taf.
We have one of these Sony 3D Bloggie, a bit of fun to use and review the images on the screen, a bit more difficult hassle wise (find the cable, pull tv out to see the HDMI port yada yada) to review on a TV and loose their novelty rather quickly! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## koenkooi (Feb 22, 2021)

TAF said:


> Folks;
> 
> Canon makes the EOS-M, using an APS-C sized sensor. The maximum external diameter of the lens per spec is 61mm. The lens mount is smaller in diameter.
> 
> So it is dimensionally possible to mount two of the EOS-M mounts side by side and obtain the traditional 3D separation[..]


If Canon would give us the option to enable DP-RAW, we would get the phase difference data between the 2 DPAF pixels, which should be enough to create a depth map.


----------



## Joules (Feb 24, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> If Canon would give us the option to enable DP-RAW, we would get the phase difference data between the 2 DPAF pixels, which should be enough to create a depth map.


It is indeed. A while back Magic Lantern debs posted a proof of concept: https://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/i...b4r503tf5vbs7&topic=17695.msg172097#msg172097

And you will find a few examples of 3D images based on dual pixel RAW online. Hard to verify how well those look without a way to display 3D though.


----------



## phile (Mar 14, 2021)

Bennymiata said:


> I have a Fuji W3 3d camera.
> It has 2 lenses and 2 sensors and a special lcd monitor that shows the pictures in 3d. It's quite amazing.
> If you have a 3d TV, you can also see the 3d images on that.
> Unfortunately, it wasn't a commercial success.
> ...


I have a Poppy, which is a box full of mirrors. I place an iPhone inside. The result is a stereo pair in one file. I can view the result in the Poppy or upload to my computer (and Flickr). If I get the image small enough on the computer screen, I can lock it in without a viewer. Sorry, no Canon content.


----------

